# New Zealand Pitbull Show April '08



## pitbull learner

these are just some pics of the pitbulls that have attended the pitbull show in April this year...i didnt attend it i just got these pics off a m8t just to show yous some of our New Zealand pitbulls...
the nationals are i think next weekend...but sadly i wont be there but ill try get some m8ts to get some pics of the show...


----------



## money_killer

couple of nice dogs

the apbt's over there certainly look a little different to the ones america.


----------



## pitbull learner

i know...
iv seen some in NZ that look really awesome..
ill try and get some pics of them...

But yea America has some of the most beautiful pits...


----------



## BedlamBully

Wow they SHOW dogs on logger chains? Sheesh lol
Nice looking dogs though!


----------



## green machine

BedlamBully said:


> Wow they SHOW dogs on logger chains? Sheesh lol
> Nice looking dogs though!


i was thinking the same thing but nice looking dogs none the less.


----------



## pitbull learner

oh no that one with the big chain they didn't have a leash for the dog and that was the only thing that they had in there car...pretty silly if not having a leash for you dog if you ask me..


----------



## ericschevy

damn, there are some fine specimens across the pond..Is there a bully craze over there?


----------



## pitbull learner

yup ill put some more pics of some other New Zealand pits...
what do you mean by bully craze?...


----------



## vdubbinya

yea def. purty pits in NZ. but i'd have 2 say america's got em haha


----------



## vdubbinya

wow, i just saw the rednose at the bottom though. VERY pretty dog. and what hes talking about conserning the bully craze, is the "american bully" that they have created.


----------



## Luv4PitBulls

That last picture you posted of the chocolate pit with yellow-green eyes is absolutly gorgeous.


----------



## pitbull learner

oh na iv only herd of 2 american bullys over here but who knows the people could be telling crap...
yea the last red nose in the pic is the father to this dog


----------



## blkdog

*nz dogs*

hi folks ive tryed to post sum pics ive sum good nz show dogs but wont let me yet hmmmmmmm think i have post 15 times then allow me ..nice lookin dogs folks i regonize a few in the pics


----------



## Danielle.Padgett

*WOW*

the last dog looks just like mine


----------

